# Effects of different daily activities on scores



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm curious if anyone keeps an accurate log of their daily activities leading up to a scoring round, and the outcome of that scoring round with observations about that round relative to other rounds.

For instance, I am following the CrossFit.com workouts, have been for about 6 months. I notice that if I work out on a scoring day doing these workouts that my back is a little more "numb" and the shot is more of a surprise. The hold is also a good bit looser (more float) due to fatigue in the shoulders (yeah, it shouldn't matter if you're bone to bone (I say BS ). On the occasional day that I don't have CF workout, I run. On these days, the shot feels better and the hold is tighter. I also notice that I am more lethargical and have a little less fun. It is very rare that i don't exercise in some way every day, but I haven't really made any notice of normal" activities affecting my shooting.

I also notice that i shoot much better during the day before working on a computer. Last night, I couldn't keep my sight picture during the last end and dropped lots of points just yanking off shots to get them done and stop the frustration (I couldmn't take 0s )

So, anyone else have any empirical information on how their life routine changes their scores (not neccesarily does it affect your shooting ability )


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Cutting and chopping wood = Bad score.

Duck hunting = Good score.

Drinking = Bad score.

Hauling hay = Bad score.

Fishing = Good score.

Pouring/finishing concrete = Bad score.

Just need to do more hunting and fishing.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> Cutting and chopping wood = Bad score.
> 
> Duck hunting = Good score.
> 
> ...


Duck Hunting for me would cause a bad score...too long of a day 

I see a theme in your post though...it makes sense to me!


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to be pretty easy on the activities and meals (no steak at Applebee's the night before, really effects my release) day before and of a shoot.
I also try to limit driving on the way to a shoot, anything over 1.5 hours puts a hurt on my one good shoulder. Be looking for some camping spots for those big drives.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I have been riding a bike a lot this summer and i have noticed that on days that i ride i shoot worse them nites. I am using the shouldars and arms on the bike and they are sore and tired. AC


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I know I will shoot a good score if I shot a bad score the day before and vise versa....Just this week I shot lights out Wednesday for the distance shoot but Thursday at League night I had 2 blanks and a few 4's (I was punchy last night)..I think it really has to do with shooting by myself vs shooting on the line with others..It's not that I get neverous I just feel crowded and rushed...BUT..Blank baleing and short distance practice is really starting to close that gap. I will try no lense this week and see if I can get even closer...It is frustrating to go from feeling like I can't miss to being frustrated from dropping shots.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> Pouring/finishing concrete = Bad score.


Amen to this statement. Maybe that is why I shot like heck all summer.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I've watched it for years:

Before racquetball matches....Good score.
Less than 4 hours after r'ball....Bad scores
More than 4 hours after r'ball...Good scores
The above, I believe has to do with the muscles being stretched the wrong way and also the high level of endorphines in my system.

Before Bicycling or exercise bicycling: Good scores
After bicycling: Good scores, although legs are spongy; doesn't seem to matter.
After nordic Tracking: Bad scores...arm muscles are fatigued and stretched the wrong way.

Doing push-ups and shooting archery don't work for me.

However, doing leg lifts, and leg workout routines improved my shooting and conditioning, especially outdoors, as long as it isn't aerobic work within 4 hours prior to shooting archery.

Lots of coffee before shooting = bad scores!
Not eating right before shooting, riding, or exercising = bad workout, shooting, and reactions to the lack of carbs, protein...etc.

field14


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Redbull wrecks my sight picture.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

If I do and exercise it is in the very early morning hours before work. I shoot after work so no noticeable effects there. The one thing I do notice is my vision. I wear contacts and put them in at about 4:30 in the morning. After a LONG day at work staring at the computer for the most part my eyes get dry and I don't have as much time before my sight picture goes. So I have been taking an extra set to freshen up so to speak. The only other thing I notice that effects my scores is how busy I am an how much time I actually have. Man it seems I am so busy and need to make time for the family also. So when I go shoot I feel rushed.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I have swapped around and seems to be helping. I go to the range first, then to the gym. Doen't seem to other scores as long as I stay away from heavy weights on arms and shoulders.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

*Wrestling*

Iv notice that after lifting weights in the morning then going back to school then going to wrestling practice really affects my scores but only after about 30 arrows then my shoulders are shot out


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

These posts are reinforcing what I have noticed. Anything that requires a lot of upper body activity and getting fatigued results in worse scores. Where if I just stretch and relax, soak in a hot bath and so on I shoot much, much better. One of the reasons I shot as well as I did in leagues last winter is that being laid off and on unemployment I could take a two or three hour power nap in the afternoon and take a hot bath before heading out. A little light stretching at the range, a few warmup shots and BAM......good scores.:nod: 

Anybody else try the nap and hot bath?


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

I do construction for a living, then come home run 3 miles, then have a full workout.....then after all that i shoot. You can say that my body is completely shot by the time im ready to fling arrows. BUT i shoot better when fatigued then when im rested. I also shoot WORSE first thing in the morning. I need time to "wake up" and then im good to go.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I didn't think I would be an anomolly, and it doesn't appear that I am. 

I'm a little curious as to others who spend the day at the computer and then the effect on their mental focus and sight picture during an evening league. 


Can anyone elaborate on those affects for me. I am thinking that the hours at the computer ruin my abilit to focus and to see clearly.

Thanks again.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> I didn't think I would be an anomolly, and it doesn't appear that I am.
> 
> I'm a little curious as to others who spend the day at the computer and then the effect on their mental focus and sight picture during an evening league.
> 
> ...


They do mine. I take a seperate set of contacts to change out right before leagues start. Shoot I have leagues tonight and I forgot em.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Never bucked hay or worked concrete. Ducks taste like dirt.

Sex the morning of the shoot:
bad score at the range, good score at home. :cocktail:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bob_Looney said:


> Sex the morning of the shoot:
> bad score at the range, good score at home. :cocktail:


Bob,

More info than I needed.:mg:


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Well for me mine have gone up. I started working out and losing weight. So I have increased my stamina and I have been able to hold up better and my form is getting better.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

divot250 said:


> Well for me mine have gone up. I started working out and losing weight. So I have increased my stamina and I have been able to hold up better and my form is getting better.


:wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

divot250 said:


> Well for me mine have gone up. I started working out and losing weight. So I have increased my stamina and I have been able to hold up better and my form is getting better.


Are we still talking about sex in the morning.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

I spend a good bit of time in front of a computer too. That doesn't bother me. If I have a hardware problem that is proving very difficult to solve , it never completely leaves my mind and yes...it affects my focus and scores. IMHO you gotta be relaxed to perform at your best. :tongue:


----------

